# SCE Transformer at 340% Load



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know how it is in your area but around here, if the POCO hooks it up, it's their baby. 

If it burns up, they will replace it at their cost.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What is the secondary voltage?


----------



## Alice Bond (May 4, 2016)

*Secondary voltage*

The voltage (The value of an electromotive force or potential difference expressed in volts) at the terminals of the secondary winding of a transformer. :thumbup:

The voltage appearinghttp://thesciencedictionary.org/appearing/ across the terminals of an electric generator or transformerhttp://thesciencedictionary.org/transformer/ when it is delivering no load.
Sources:
http://thesciencedictionary.org/secondary-voltage/
http://thesciencedictionary.org/open-circuit-voltage/#ixzz47fUQ35DW ​​


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Alice Bond said:


> The voltage (The value of an electromotive force or potential difference expressed in volts) at the terminals of the secondary winding of a transformer. :thumbup:
> 
> The voltage appearing across the terminals of an electric generator or transformer when it is delivering no load.
> Sources:
> ...


Oh THAT'S what that means. :blink:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Micro, you're pretty new to this, do you need us to tell you what secondary voltage is??

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

micromind said:


> I don't know how it is in your area but around here, if the POCO hooks it up, it's their baby.
> 
> If it burns up, they will replace it at their cost.


Just to help you out Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Project Manager said:


> I have a Trail project that requires lighting a tunnel under a freeway. The transformer SCE is offering to give us a meter off of is already at 340% of its design load. I get that transformers work well above design, but my problem is how to get the property owner to understand that this is normal and safe. He's actually worried that our 3.3 AMPs load for lighting will take away from power to his shopping center.
> The SCE transformer is a 225 KVA, and *his load is already 762 KVA*. Our meter will bring it to 767.
> Any suggestions?


Is that load based on a demand reading from the meter, or from the Article 220 load calculations?

That being said, this is all up to the utility .... they can do anything they want as long as they supply the power with in the voltage requirement set by the state utility commission.


----------



## Project Manager (May 3, 2016)

SCE finally responded to say they included the load from the adjacent Albertsons Market in the calcs by mistake. The transformer in question has an actual peak running at 120% and they allow their systems to run up to 130% peak averaged over a year. A little easier scenario to explain.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Alice Bond said:


> The voltage (The value of an electromotive force or potential difference expressed in volts) at the terminals of the secondary winding of a transformer. :thumbup:
> 
> The voltage appearinghttp://thesciencedictionary.org/appearing/ across the terminals of an electric generator or transformerhttp://thesciencedictionary.org/transformer/ when it is delivering no load.
> Sources:
> ...


LOL.......Love it!!!

What's it called when it IS delivering load?

Lol.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Cow said:


> Hey Micro, you're pretty new to this, do you need us to tell you what secondary voltage is??
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Lol........

Ya know, you're right. 

I've never been an apprentice, just learned as I went along. 

Guess I missed out and really don't know much after all!!!

Lol.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Just to help you out Micro :thumbsup:


Lol...

I would have never guessed........

Imagine that.....someone went and made a drawing of a transformer......first time I've ever seen one.....

Lol.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

micromind said:


> Lol...
> 
> I would have never guessed........
> 
> ...


Looking at that drawing again ... looks like the primary and secondary have the same number of turns :blink:
Are they all like that


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Project Manager said:


> SCE finally responded to say they included the load from the adjacent Albertsons Market in the calcs by mistake. The transformer in question has an actual peak running at 120% and they allow their systems to run up to 130% peak averaged over a year. A little easier scenario to explain.


Hope your client is feeling OK about the ' extra' load now


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

micromind said:


> Lol...
> 
> I would have never guessed........
> 
> ...


You mean they don't all look like Optimus-Prime?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Looking at that drawing again ... looks like the primary and secondary have the same number of turns :blink:
> Are they all like that


And even worse, if you look real close at the top of both windings, it's be nearly impossible to form the coils as shown. 

Instead of aiming up toward the center, they need to aim down. 

But what do I know, it's not as though I've ever rewound any small coils or anything. Certainly never ancient solenoid coils that haven't been produced for a half-century........lol


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Looking at that drawing again ... looks like the primary and secondary have the same number of turns :blink:
> Are they all like that


if that is the case the input volyage & output would be the same.i belive that would be called an isolation transformer.that wouldnt be nice if the primary was 7200 are more!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Project Manager said:


> SCE finally responded to say they included the load from the adjacent Albertsons Market in the calcs by mistake. The transformer in question has an actual peak running at 120% and they allow their systems to run up to 130% peak averaged over a year. A little easier scenario to explain.



If the load is cyclic, that pad can take short periods of 250% no problem since the oil has thermal inertia.


----------

